# New bird momma



## mommacampe (May 10, 2016)

Hello  I'm new at the whole chicken thing and had a few questions that maybe someone could help me with. 
We have 6 full grown laying hens as well as a barred rock rooster. We also have 5 half grown chicks that we have not released together yet since they are not fully feathered. We did however put the half grown chicks in a different pen instead of the divided coop the other day and we lost one of the babies since we were only able to find its head. The rest of the body was gone and none of the others were harmed. So my question is would my rooster of attacked that baby In such a manner that he only left the head of the chick?? We moved them all back into the coop with the divider so we don't loose anymore. 
Also does anyone have any advice on how to improve egg laying? My girls were great at first and now I am only getting 1-2 eggs a day. They are free range inside a huge fenced pasture during the day and are cooped at night. So I'm wondering if there is something that I'm doing wrong. I feed them cracked corn with a chicken supplement in the corn. 
Thank you so much


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

What is the supplement that you are feeding?


----------



## mommacampe (May 10, 2016)

Not sure it just comes like that in the bag that's what the feed store told us to buy so since I didn't know what I was doing I trusted his judgment. My dad told me I should use a laying feed?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My guess is they aren't getting enough protein,vitamins,etc...A layer feed would be best.
Also they may be laying somewhere in the yard.


----------



## mommacampe (May 10, 2016)

We did find one in the yard and my 4 & 13 year check a few times a day so I'm thinking I should change feed I guess. Thanks for your help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old are the birds and where did you get them. Most hatchery birds slow down by the time they are two or three years old or quit altogether. 

Are there any signs of feathers? That could signal that some molting is going on.

I doubt the rooster had anything to do with the chick. You could have a small predator that is getting in to the coop. Something small enough that a grown bird is too big to take on.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome! Hens need layer feed. And a minimum of 16% protein and a calcium supplement like oyster shell. If your chickens free range, I would suggest a feed called All Flock , which is 18% protein. 

My neighbor once found a head in my yard but the rest was in his dog house/coop. I can't imagine what would take the body and not the head. I doubt it was the rooster .

The way I put them all together is easier if they free range. I give the little ones lots of things to hide behind or run around to get away.


----------

